# 42mm or 45mm classic fusion?



## Tommy91

I am going to be adding either 42mm or 45mm to my collection. What size do you prefer? My daily wearer is 114060, is there a considerable size difference? I won't be trying the watch on before I buy.


----------



## andycoph

If you are used wearing a 40mm Rolex watch, the 45mm classic fusion will be considerably larger.


----------



## Tommy91

andycoph said:


> If you are used wearing a 40mm Rolex watch, the 45mm classic fusion will be considerably larger.


 does the 42 wear similar to 114060? Thanks


----------



## Skyrider01

I have the 42mm. My wrists are 7" and I find it to be the perfect size.
I have tried on the 45, and find it too big.


----------



## Hankt

42mm will be ok


----------



## andycoph

I tried the 45mm 18k solid gold at the AD and it is significantly bigger and heavier vs 42mm.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

42 just wears nicer than the 45 overall imo


----------



## jmas

I would go for the 42mm, I find 45mm to be too large.


----------



## watchburea

I think the 45mm is larger, Will go for 42mm


----------



## vindicate

I'm leaning towards 45mm myself


----------



## CGTHREE

45 will be much larger than you are used to so you may want to find an AD and try it on for yourself before making a decision


----------



## eric.nielsen

I tried on the 42 and 45mm Classic Fusion watches. Very much liked the 42; the 45 was WAY too big. My wrist is 17mm & fairly flat across the top.


----------



## Adr14n

+1 for 42 mm! I recently switched from a 45.5 XL PO and no regrets, the Classic Fusion 42 mm feels perfect.


----------



## Dark Overlord

45 here... just saw them live last Sat, 42 was too small for me


----------



## dwaym0

Its all personal preference. I would go for the 45. But I also have an Omega Railmaster XXL (49 mm) that I will occasionally wear. Go to an AD and try on both.


----------



## Camdamonium

Coming from Breitling Chronomat 44s and an Omega PO Chrono XL at the time, I thought the Classic Fusion 45 wore much smaller, like a 42. It was extremely light and comfortable. Definitely feels and looks smaller than my current Big Bang 44.


----------



## DanDanthewatchman

I have a 7.25” wrist and have the 45mm AeroFusion titanium and it wears great on my wrist. Definitely wears smaller than its size.


----------

